# hard plastic gasket



## Onsetper (Jan 28, 2018)

Does ames or anyone else make the hard plastic gasket or body plug that lets the front wire harness go thru and goes on the inside of the driver side fender. it is about 2 inches wide and 3 inches long. i broke mine removing it, very brittle. please help. oh it is for a 1968 gto


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

See this thread for particulars---- http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/can-any-tell-where-get-part-127353/#post842857


----------

